
Microsoft steps up its fight for Yahoo - matstc
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/02/19/business/msft.php
======
Prrometheus
>Furthermore, Yahoo's board is vulnerable in a proxy fight. Yahoo does not
have a staggered board, so all of its directors are up for nomination this
year.

Silly Yahoo. They're just asking for a hostile takeover.

